# Just thinking....



## Yari (Aug 20, 2002)

> __________________
> Bob Hubbard
> -MartialTalk Administrator-
> 
> ...




I was reading though some posts and I read this sig. and I thought: what if the enemy doesn't think? Do you attack by thinking to beat him or? And if he does think you attack by not thinking?

What if he's thinking about Jello, or soap, or air or........


 

/Yari


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

We would have to ask Miyamoto Musashi , and I think we'd have lots of ecplaining to do.  (Dont think they had Jello back then...someone ask Bill Cosby!)


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 20, 2002)

I need a good opening line to greet all newbies...


----------

